# Adaptive Ski School



## abreibart (Jun 4, 2011)

Please pledge Andrew Breibart for any $ to support the Crested Butte Adaptive Ski School. Last year, skiing one day a week at the ski area and after recuperating from hip surgery, I skied 26 laps. 

Here's how to pledge:

Adaptive Sports Center - Pledge a Banana Athlete

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

The CB ASC is an incredible operation. Those guys do great things for great people. Go get it Andrew!

If there's an organization to give your money to in these hard times this is it!


----------



## abreibart (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. It's still not too late to donate some funds. We had the ski last weekend and the winner skied 50 laps. People of all ages were there.


----------

